# Did I do the right thing? (Me and my Nigerian friend)



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I recieved this interesting email this morning. Attached:



> Dear Friend,
> 
> I know that this message will come to you as a surprise. I am the Audit & Account Manager of
> BOA BANK here in Ouagadougou BURKINA FASO. I
> ...


I sent him the above and included a scanned copy of my passport and a utility bill. I just hope it helps this poor guy out.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Of course you did...nt lol


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder how many people actually got caught by these! As they have been going for years now, and I'm sure someone thinks why not lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sounds a good deal, glad you could help :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Suprised he didn't ask for your statistics also!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have had several of these and replied, that's why I have just brought a porsche


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> I just hope it helps this poor guy out.


Oh, I so hope all will go well for him [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hark, could you send me the same details, plus your bank account numbers
thankyou


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Hark, could you send me the same details, plus your bank account numbers
> thankyou


I could post them on here to ensure equal opportunities?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Go right ahead


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL I have recently received quite a few of these, my spam filter seems to have missed them :-(

It amazes me that people can be so stupid and they obviously do get people responding :roll:

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's clearly a con.... there's no such place as Burkina Faso. Ludicrous!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> LOL I have recently received quite a few of these, my spam filter seems to have missed them :-(
> 
> It amazes me that people can be so stupid and they obviously do get people responding :roll:
> 
> Charlie


What are you saying Charlie I responded. Surely it's rude not to?

This was my reply to his request for details:



> 1.NAME IN FULL: Toby Le Rone
> 2.ADDRESS:
> 3.NATIONALITY: British
> 4.AGE: 35
> ...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

His ID he sent me:










And his reply:



> Dear Mr Toby,
> 
> Thanks very much for your kind willingness to work with me. I want to guarantee you hear and now that I have completed every necessary under ground work for the smooth release of this transaction if only you can maintain the secrecy. The inheritance will not only be released into your account urgently, but also legally standing you as the nearest person to the late customer Late. Eng.Christian Aich from Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Does his signature say Clunt without the L? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I sincerely you hope you will maintain constant confidentiality about the claim till the inheritance is transferred into your account for maximum security reasons :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you are onto a winner here, after all he has sent you a copy of his ID :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What did you reply Matt? This is great :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres my reply to this poor unfortunate person.

1.NAME IN FULL:.......Mr Iam Gullible
2.ADDRESS:.............CO Parkside mental hospital Maghul Merseyside.
3.NATIONALITY:.........Ugandan
4.AGE:....................Old enough to know better.... .....................
5.Sex......................... Yes please
6.OCCUPATION:................. Arsonist mugger and pacifist 
7.MARITAL STATUS:....................... Bigamists with 5 wives
8.PRIAVTE PHONE NO............................ 999
9.PRIVATE FAX NO:........................... 999
10.ATTACH COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION................ I have just looked in the mirror and can confirm its me alright.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*His latest:*



> Dear Toby,
> In view of completing this transaction,
> 
> I called you on phone but some one picked it and harrased me asking me some provoking questions, please check the number and reconfirm it for me otherwise call me back after you recieve my mail. Any of your reliable account is okay, even if you want you can quickly open a new and empty one as long as the details are correct.
> ...


*My reply*


> Hi Ibrahim
> 
> I'm a bit cautious about phoning abroad as not sure on the cost to Burkino Faso? However I have some questions about this form and I'm a bit stuck.
> 
> ...


I have an image in my head of a Nigerian ringing up and persistently asking for Toby le Rone. Wish I could listen in on that one.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Good one - I also would like to listen in to that conversation.

It reminds me of when I have asked for online insurance quotes. When asked for my address, I always put in a neighbours so they will get the junk mail that follows


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

More:

From my friend:



> Dear Toby,
> 
> Thanks for your response. The day I called I did not specifically asked after your name since I was of the impression that you gave me your direct mobile line knowing the confidentiality of the transaction we have at hand.
> 
> ...


From me



> Dear Ibrahim
> 
> Can you give me a call please.
> 
> ...


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I really enjoy this thread :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

http://www.thescambaiter.com/


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I received this:- 
If anyone wants to entertain this with him, please feel free, i'm sure they won't even guess that they never sent it to you.



> From: Eng. Van W. Alcott
> Snr. Director of Licensing and Legal Compliance
> Petroleum Agency SA
> Bellville 7530, Cape Town
> ...


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

classic lmao


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Toby,
Just to let you know your pallet of business cards and desk name plaques has turned up...


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just received this warning and immediately thought to let everyone on the forum know -



> WORLD BANK LONDON,
> Milbank Tower, 12th Floor,
> 21-24, Milbank London
> SW1P 4QP ENGLAND.
> ...


This is obviously an authentic email as the sending address was WORLD BANK LONDON <[email protected]> and as everyone knows the 'WORLD BANK LONDON' always uses gmail because of its anonymity 

PS All of the spelling and grammatical mistakes are as received.


----------

